

Hiring employee #1? Try FirstHire - shaohua
http://first.askvc.com/

======
realguess
It could be broader. First few hires matter as well, not just the first one.

------
rpedela
Idea seems good but it is just a landing page. Not much to comment on.

------
shaohua
nobody?

